# check out this auction



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

With a new manifold, ecu, IC and injectors you'd be set... right?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=2479948549&category=6755


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

It says it comes with a manifold. Has anyone bought from this guy? I would read his feedback just to be sure. Other then that i think you would need inj, ecu, intercoolers and i would find out more about the turbo.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this "turbo" kit has been discussed alot in the past. search "superior turbo kit" and read about it


----------



## 200silvia (Jun 12, 2002)

oh that kit. I mean its your choice but i wouldn't buy anything that hasn't been tested. You could piece together something for a little more then this kit for better performance anyway.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

good feedback


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

the kit is total shit. thats all there is to say.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Besides it's for SR20 cars.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wes said:


> Besides it's for SR20 cars.



yea, but in his first post, he said he would change manifolds...i know, i know haha


----------



## se7enty7 (Jun 18, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> yea, but in his first post, he said he would change manifolds...i know, i know haha



wtf is your issue?


Is your turbo running properly yet? 








What makes this kit any worse than hotshot's kit? 

This forum has HUGE issues with either go hotshot or go home. Honestly, why even post an attempt at ANYTHING else because it is IMMEDIATELY shot down. Are people not allowed to do anything custom anymore?


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

*opps*

double post


----------



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

se7enty7 said:


> wtf is your issue?
> 
> Is your turbo running properly yet?
> 
> ...


Cool down man, there are some peeps who are like that but for the most part they just don't want peeps to get ripped off. I should know cause if you read my sig. there is nothing in there that says HOTSHOT. I have recieved lots of help. I admit some of them had to cram the idea down my throat but they really are just trying to help. 

So take a breath and count to 10, relax 

This kit isn't the kind of thing someone who doesn't know a thing about cars should try, it leaves a lot open, and could be disasterious to your motor. YOU would need a ecu, injectors, and a IC not to mention all the little things this kit probably has missing. And if you reread most posts here you will notice that there are a few peeps here who make their own custom stuff, but custom cost money. My own project is going to finish almost $1000 over the intial budget, which is still $2500 less than the HS kit, but i know how to use tools and i am mechaniclly inclined, i also know a whole lot of other mechaniclly incline peeps that are helping out. 

As to what makes this kit any worse than HS? I don't know, i can't really see anything except the manifold design. But no one on this forum has used it, so no one knows what kind of quality to expect. And until someone uses it and gives a testament, it will be an inferior kit. HS kit is proven, and has a name to back it if something doesn't work. Can the that "superior kit" give that? Not to my knowledge.


----------

